# Shark bait?



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

My fiancé works for DOD so we have access to the beach on NAS by the softball fields. Every time we go I see a bunch of sharks. My question is, what is the best shark that I can get for these beasts? I've tried stingray but to no avail. I really want to land one if things things. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I lot of people use cut ladyfish. Nice and bloody.


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Ladyfish Heads is the best. You can fish at Lake Fredrick and catch either Blacktips and some bull reds. They love ladyfish too.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

What would be the next best choice? I can't seem to catch a single lady fish. I've tried stingray but that didn't work. Thanks guys


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

mullet. can buy it anywhere. bonito, gulf breeze b&t usually has some this time of year(not sure about the others but you could call) big croakers might work. never tried it. pretty much anything besides hardheads. and ive heard of people catching bulls off of them, I put one out just for kicks one day and had a short run. surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

fishninmysoul said:


> What would be the next best choice? I can't seem to catch a single lady fish. I've tried stingray but that didn't work. Thanks guys


Fish the surf with a gotcha plug and its tough not to hook one!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

My favorite is stingray, the blue fish if you can catch them or lady fish usually have good luck in the surf with a spoon or gotcha. Next would be whiting


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

cut the head off a mullet and about half an inch behind the fins and stick your hook in his mouth and come out through the nose


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

biggest bull red ive caught was on a big slab of hardhead.try it.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

kingfish, bonito, rays, big AJ carcass etc. for casting baits i like cut lady, mullet or spanish mack


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've caught them on pretty much everything mentioned except hardheads. I don think ANYTHING eats those... ;-)


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> I've caught them on pretty much everything mentioned except hardheads. I don think ANYTHING eats those... ;-)


just cobia and tigers.


----------

